
Regulating Google’s Results? Law Prof Calls ‘Search Neutrality’ Incoherent - Mithrandir
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/01/search-neutrality-incoherent
======
jdp23
James Grimmelmann (the prof being cited) has a strong software engineering
background; he worked with me on PREfast in Microsoft Research and also was in
Office for a while. So he understands technology well. That said I often
disagree with him, including on this issue.

His full paper is well worth reading.
[http://works.bepress.com/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1034...](http://works.bepress.com/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1034&context=james_grimmelmann)

~~~
jdp23
it's really bizarre to me that my post above got voted down at least once
(maybe more). it seems to me that it adds quite a lot to the discussion:
information about the main subject of the article most people don't know, and
a link out to the full paper that's buried on page 2 of the main article. why
was it downvoted?

~~~
Mithrandir
> That said I often disagree with him, including on this issue.

The people who downvoted probably _agree_ with him or are trolls.

~~~
jdp23
Thanks for the response! For the trolls, oh well, what can ya do. For the
people who are downvoting because they agree with him ... does a downvote
meant "doesn't add value" or "I disagree"?

